# Word of the Day:  Allusion



## Ruthanne (Mar 10, 2021)

Allusion:  
_noun_


an expression designed to call something to mind without mentioning it explicitly; an indirect or passing reference.
"an *allusion to *Shakespeare"
Therefore, an *allusion* is when a piece of writing tries to hint at a person, place, thing, literature, or art. An *allusion* is when we hint at something and expect the other person to understand what we are referencing. For *example*: Chocolate is his Kryptonite.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 12, 2021)

Is "_clear as mud"_ an allusion?


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 12, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Is "_clear as mud"_ an allusion?


I'm not sure.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2021)

When we took visitors to our local  small town park, there was an allusion to London's Regents Park although the former is very much smaller .


----------



## Dana (Mar 16, 2021)

.
_Regardless of the topic under discussion she always made an allusion to previous subject matters._


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 16, 2021)

This morning my outer body  gives the allusion of good health,, while my muscles & head ache.


----------

